# New Voodoo Haunted Changing Portrait



## hauntedportraits.com (Jul 12, 2004)

Thadius was a good looking ladies man from New York. "Love em and leave em" was this heart throb's motto. On a trip to New Orleans he met a dark mysterious local girl named Marie. An easy conquest, Thadius thought to himself. He spun all his charms and crooned every smooth line he knew, to no avail. Frustrated, he stood up and proclaimed that Marie was too ugly for any man to ever want. Marie's eyes glowed with fire as strange words pierced Thadius like jagged little knives. When her words stopped she quietly said "No woman will ever fall for your good looks again" When Thadius returned to New York he appeared to have aged 40 years, as though all the youth had been drained from his handsome face. Although he did find love and marry many years later, his wife fell not for his looks, but his heart, which had grown as beautiful as his face once was.

You can find Thadius and all the others at www.hauntedportraits.com


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

I just have to put my opinion in here and say that if it wasn't a shame, I'd have Thadius in every room in my house. He's GORGEOUS!! With and without the voodoo curse. Why can't I find a man interested in me that looks like the before pic? They always look like the after pic....oh, well. At any rate, Thanks Haunted Portraits for making what I believe to be the first African American Haunted Portrait available. Many should follow in your footsteps. Thadius will have his place on one of my haunted walls. Many Kudos to ya!!


----------

